# 17th annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - Sunday November 6th - 7am - 10am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 10, 2016)

See you there...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2016)

This is my favorite swap; equal to none but the other one in the Spring.
I have treasures from my bike friends for years.


----------



## Jrodarod (Oct 11, 2016)

I will be there with my mini convoy and cash..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 12, 2016)

*Don't forget this is also daylight savings time day - be sure to set your clock back


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 12, 2016)

*17th annual CYCLONE COASTER **FREE SWAPMEET & Sunday Ride 

details from the www.cyclonecoaster.com website  & some pics below from the 16th annual            

  YES --- FINALLY DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY --- Ahhh I mean FINALLY it's the 17th ANNUAL CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET - SUNDAY - NOVEMBER 6th 2016 

WHERE you ask --- in the parking lot behind the PIKE Restaurant & Bar - The SWAP STARTS @ 7am & ends 10am SHARP - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER THAN 6am - This is a request from the OWNER of the PIKE & it will help future meets here by keeping the residents around the PIKE Restaurant & Bar happy since it is located in the middle of a residential neighborhood - RESPECT THY NEIGHBORS - The FREE Swapmeet will be followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am ( 1/2hr LATER due to the CC Swapmeet ) - For those who don't know - CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEETS ARE HELD ON THE THE SAME DAY AS THE CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - For those who haven't been the CC swapmeets - They are small - BUT there is loads of great items from fellow riders - enthusiast - CC family members who are passing down their extra parts & projects @ swapmeet prices & it's held in the back parking lot of the World Famous PIKE RESTAURANT & BAR - Located @ 1836 E. 4th Street ( 1 block west of Cherry Ave ) in Long Beach - CA - ALSO - CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets are ALWAYS held on the SAME DAY as the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride which leaves 1/2 hour LATER @ 11am from Portfolio Coffeehouse AFTER the swap 

 Our thanks again goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the World Famous PIKE Bar & Restaurant - who opens the PIKE doors early @7:00am for EVERY CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet since day 1 - Great food - KILLER breakfast burritos - full bar open & use of his back parking lot which we need to be out of @ 10:00am SHARP  

PLEASE NOTE for ALL FUTURE SWAPMEETS -- Chris has asked for people NOT to arrive EXTREMELY early since the neighbors who live in the area will complain - Which in the BIG PICTURE will be a problem for Chris & the PIKE as a host to our FREE CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeets - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - If you are traveling from a far - camp out a few blocks away & roll out to set up closer to daylight thats all & keep it down - &  also PLEASE  NO PARKING in the PIKE parking lot - Chris WILL TOW - no F****ing around - JUST A REMINDER the FREE swap starts @ 7:00am & NOW ENDS by 10:00am - THIS WAS A NEW REQUEST FROM THE PIKE OWNER CHRIS who wants the parking lot cleared for his 10:00am customers -

  AGAIN - the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeets START @ 7:00am - BUT - PLEASE ARRIVE NO EARLIER than 6:00am to set-up your FREE swap spot - Many killer rare parts as well as complete bicycles exchanged hands as they do at everyone of these CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEETS here @ the PIKE - Thanks to my fellow bicycle enthusiast & fellow riders @ PIKE BAR & RESTAURANT home of the FREE CYCLONE COASTER SWAPMEET since day one

  Join in on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride AFTER the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet from Portfolio Coffeehouse @ 11am - 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet - A GREAT DAY ALWAYS - Pop a reminder on your hand held device of choice NOW for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE SWAPMEET - So you are sure not to miss it THIS TIME - Thanks again to everyone that makes CYCLONE COASTER a part of their Sunday - Ride Vintage - Frank 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone have a nice original set of lobdell drop step rims with very nice chrome that they will be selling at the swap??

I really just need the hoops but will consider a laced up set.

Shoot me a convo


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2016)

I need a original chrome drop-center wheelset


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 25, 2016)

What goodies are you all bring to sell.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 26, 2016)

*YES the CYCLONE COASTER 17th Annual FREE Swapmeet is only a week & a half away >>>> November 6th from 7:00am to 10:00am <<<<  which is also DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY .... Please arrive no earlier than 6:00am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar & PLEASE KEEP THE NOISE LEVEL DOWN for the neighbors that sleep in on Sundays & grab some food & drink @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar with their killer breakfast burrito to start the day & opening early just for the CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet - thanks to the owner - Chris  ... 

The CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride from Portfolio Coffeehouse is starting @ 11:00am which is a 1/2 hour later due to the swapmeet & will follow the 17th Annual FREE CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet 

Do one -OR- do both - just Ride Vintage .. Frank 




 

 *


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 26, 2016)

I will be there selling complete vintage bicycles


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 26, 2016)

I'll be taking this stuff that I pulled out of the garage plus two sets of crusty triple step rims.


----------



## JAF/CO (Oct 28, 2016)

JAF/CO will be there
Bringing some good stuff as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 29, 2016)

Perfect! 
I'll text you my wish list Jim


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 1, 2016)

Weather is looking good for Sunday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Weather is looking good for Sunday




*I dropped by the PIKE Restaurant & Bar yesterday afternoon & talked to Chris ( the owner ) who said the same thing .. "the weather is looking good for Sunday ..." ... I'm looking forward myself .. I need to hunt & gather @ the storage unit ... any requests ... ??   *


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 1, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I dropped by the PIKE Restaurant & Bar yesterday afternoon & talked to Chris ( the owner ) who said the same thing .. "the weather is looking good for Sunday ..." ... I'm looking forward myself .. I need to hunt & gather @ the storage unit ... any requests ... ??   *



Yes! Pics of bikes in Storage Unit


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 2, 2016)

Schwinn razor stem in about a 7 condition for the 42


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

I still have the Phantom, Swiss Army bike and maybe some others from my collection for sale and will bring them if someone wants them.  I also need a working chrome drop center wheelset.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I still have the Phantom, Swiss Army bike and maybe some others from my collection for sale and will bring them if someone wants them.  I also need a working chrome drop center wheelset.




Not that I have one available, but what year & manufacture bike do you need the wheelset for?


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

How about prewar CWC Mike.

Do you have a set of those drop steps ??


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

None available, but was wondering what bike he needed them for. That way he can ask for prewar westfield, Colson, Schwinn, etc dropcenters. I see A LOT of bikes with the incorrect rims. Not a big deal to most, but a detail that would kinda bug me.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

You should start a thread on the various rim profiles and the bikes/years they are correct for


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> You should start a thread on the various rim profiles and the bikes/years they are correct for




I've been meaning to. Send me some close up's of original CWC rim profiles,widths,etc. I'll start compiling pics & start a thread.


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 2, 2016)

You want me to do your homework


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 2, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> You want me to do your homework



Well, you _are _the CWCMAN, _right?? _I would assume you must have at least one unmolested original CWC in you herd that can serve as an example of a CWC dropcenter? I have an OG Colson, Shelbys, a Snyder,etc. I was hoping that fellow members would help by submitting pics & info for the data base


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 2, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Not that I have one available, but what year & manufacture bike do you need the wheelset for?



It's for the Columbia with the aluminum headlight I'm assuming it is a 39 but will check the numbers when I get home


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Yes! Pics of bikes in Storage Unit









*I have no pics of the bikes in the storage unit since I moved them out of the backyard ( I'm kidding - I found the pic above I online ) & I don't plan on taking any pics any time soon ... but I know I have a few @ storage for sure that I need to sell @ some point ... 

I know there is a little of everything out there ... the price point is the key .. Let me know what you're expecting that bike your looking for to be at the price point .. brand .. condition .. tank .. rack .. fenders .. loads of factors set the price as everyone knows .. If I have a idea what your after - I can tell you what I have 

Just a starting point ... But I find it a lot easier to just pull one out here & there & just list it & sell it .. Last CC swap I brought a half dozen prewar Schwinns .. fair priced & no real interest even though EVERY Swapmeet people ask for complete bikes .. I find no matter what I bring people want what you left at home ... I will do some digging on Saturday ...  Ride Vintage .. Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 3, 2016)

*Hot off the presses --- I was up late last night to finishing up the NEW cobalt blue CYCLONE COASTER T's - PLEASE NOTE that this is a very limited run in Cobalt Blue ----  I was also able to do a fresh run of BASEBALL / TRUCKER CAPS utilizing the two latest CYCLONE COASTER logos - I also have other logos & colors in mens & ladies t's & babydolls & all will be available at the 17th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet & BEFORE any CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride ... *


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 3, 2016)

Would anyone be interested in this 1930's Western Union Sign and bike rack?


----------



## tryder (Nov 3, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> None available, but was wondering what bike he needed them for. That way he can ask for prewar westfield, Colson, Schwinn, etc dropcenters. I see A LOT of bikes with the incorrect rims. Not a big deal to most, but a detail that would kinda bug me.



What about for a '46 Westfield. I have the bike, the correct hubs and spokes, need rims as well...


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> It's for the Columbia with the aluminum headlight I'm assuming it is a 39 but will check the numbers when I get home



Westfield rims are pretty unique...not a simple 3-sided drop step...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Westfield rims are pretty unique...not a simple 3-sided drop step...



I noticed that but I'm not that picky.  Plus, It will bother Mike with me having the wrong drop enter on it.


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 4, 2016)

Bothers me too ya hack..;p

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Bothers me too ya hack..;p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Muhahahaha.


----------



## tryder (Nov 4, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Westfield rims are pretty unique...not a simple 3-sided drop step...



Here is a photo of a rim from a '46 Westfield:


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2016)

old hotrod said:


> Bothers me too ya hack..;p
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I actually LOL'd to this earlier this morning!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Would anyone be interested in this 1930's Western Union Sign and bike rack?
> View attachment 378510 View attachment 378511



Covo'd - U


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 4, 2016)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Covo'd - U



You are the second one to,ask about it in the last hour.  One was just listed on eBay too


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a few shirts left....L and XL  $20 each  I will have them there. Bluebird and Robin bikes drawn by hippie Mike


 
Frank's back; Edited pic by @fordmike65 Thanks


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 6, 2016)

The coolest bike out there today.


----------



## Connor (Nov 7, 2016)

This was my first time going and I loved it! I took a few pics when I was there.
-Connor


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> I have a few shirts left....L and XL  $20 each  I will have them there. Bluebird and Robin bikes drawn by hippie Mike
> View attachment 379178
> Frank's back; Edited pic by @fordmike65 Thanks




*It's good to know you have my back ..... *


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Vintage Paintworx said:


> The coolest bike out there today.
> View attachment 379759



 i reelly like this one two some one put on a super nice paint job ,i like!!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 8, 2016)

Connor said:


> This was my first time going and I loved it! I took a few pics when I was there.
> -Connor
> View attachment 380347 View attachment 380348 View attachment 380349 View attachment 380351



 reel nice pictures conner, i reelly like the two green schwinn and one of my all time favorits the shelby  from bicycle larry


----------



## Connor (Nov 17, 2016)

bicycle larry said:


> reel nice pictures conner, i reelly like the two green schwinn and one of my all time favorits the shelby  from bicycle larry



Thanks, I totally agree with you, I love that Shelby!
-Connor


----------

